# swine flu injection for babies



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi there,

I was wondering how safe this jab is for babies, and is it still being recommended?

Do we know if there are any long term side effects?

Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

the vaccine is as safe as any other flu jab, the difference being that babies don't normally have the flu jab, however children are one of the most vulnerable groups of contracting  it and suffering complications. I am not sure what the current recommendation is for babies under 1, check with the website and your GP. In my experience thou it has been slightly older children from 2 upwards that seem to have tested positive, and those of school age. as usual its up to you to weigh things up!
Andrea


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Many thanks, will do.

Love Shellyjxxx


----------

